# New York's SAFE gun law



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

New York flags 278 gun owners as mentally unstable | Fox News

You could not pay me enough to live in New York.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Amen to that, my son and I were just talking about what a cesspool NY is a few hours ago.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

All 278 had better be politicians.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It's a mentally defictiv law!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

19,651,127	people live in the great state of New York. 278 doesn't seem to be a big deal. I'm actually surprised that there aren't more! BUT FOXNEWS wants to make a headline out of it and make all the gun crazies scared. So...yeah!! Look at that...it worked!!!

Stop letting FoxNews control you.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

What do you bet they are the last few Republicans....


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Mish said:


> 19,651,127	people live in the great state of New York. 278 doesn't seem to be a big deal. I'm actually surprised that there aren't more! BUT FOXNEWS wants to make a headline out of it and make all the gun crazies scared. So...yeah!! Look at that...it worked!!!
> 
> Stop letting FoxNews control you.


You can't be serious... Gun Crazies? That is the last thing I expected to hear from someone on this forum. What right does the state of New York to cripple its residents in the event of a SHTF scenario? Because that is effectively what they are doing with that piece of trash legislation. I really hope you are being sarcastic.

For anyone who cares, there is a hearing for oral arguments happening Tuesday in the 2nd Circuit court of appeals in NY for challenges to the NY and CT gun laws.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

rjd25 said:


> What right does the state of New York to cripple its residents in the event of a SHTF scenario?


NY is a SHTF scenario.


----------



## diamondjim (Aug 19, 2014)

rjd25 said:


> What right does the state of New York to cripple its residents in the event of a SHTF scenario?


You ask a great question. You also must realize that the NY State Legislature is the most dysfunctional in the US. Not sure the Republicans take over of the lower branch will be able to blunt the years of stupidity within the whole system to this point.

Need I say any more about why I now live in Florida and not no longer in NY.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

At what point would you be ok with someone's permit being revoked? Any mental illnesses? Or are you against them ever being revoked?


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Mish said:


> At what point would you be ok with someone's permit being revoked? Any mental illnesses? Or are you against them ever being revoked?


According to the new law passed in NY, a doctor or a NURSE can deem someone mentally unfit to possess firearms. They are also immune from civil liability in this capacity. I think that is too much unchecked authority for someone to have.

That is all ancillary to the bigger constitutional issue of limiting magazines to 10 rounds, arbitrarily classifying weapons with cosmetic features as "assault weapons" and banning weapons that are used for self defense and in common use throughout the country. When/If SHTF and governments cannot provide for their citizens, their laws will no longer apply and you will be left to fend for yourself and defend your families. If you are a NY resident (or CT for that matter) you will be fighting with two hands behind your back because of these policy decisions. This is "feel good" legislation that was jammed through with no public input and the whole thing should be tossed by the Supreme Court as being unconstitutional.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

In most states you have to be adjudicated as mentally ill in order to have the privilege of owning or possessing a gun rescinded. I don't believe a nurse or doctor should be able to do that. I think they can present their argument to a judge like everyone else. In exigent circumstances with a suicidal person the Police should log the weapons into personal property with a hold pending that adjudication.


----------

